# TOPIC: Hells Bay Marquesa vs Maverick HPX 18 vs Beavertail Vengeance.



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Watching. I am very interested in hearing everyone’s unbiased opinion as well.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Watching for potential flame war.


----------



## therealdrew (Feb 2, 2019)

Hells Bay pros:

It comes with a big dong.

cons:

Possibility of drowning in chicks


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Out of the 3, only Hells Bay entered and completed the Skiff Challenge. Sure would have been nice to see the others back their boats and complete the challenge.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Why do we keep doing these? Honestly, if you are from Virginia, call each place, and over the course of a long weekend you can demo all three without a problem. Use the search function and look back at how convoluted all these get between the mud slinging and over selling from owners of each brand etc... If you are going to spend the money it takes to buy one, come to Florida and test drive or reach out to owners of these boats on here as I am sure if you offer to bring beer and some gas money they can give you a real world test. I would certainly do that, but but I don't own one of these three.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I considered all these skiffs before buying a hpx 18. I would say that you need to provide more details on where and how you will be using the skiff first. New or used?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

kylet said:


> Watching. I am very interested in hearing everyone’s unbiased opinion as well.


I'm assuming this is sarcasm.

I haven't decided if it would make me happier if I were right or if I were wrong.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

nativejax said:


> Why do we keep doing these? Honestly, if you are from Virginia, call each place, and over the course of a long weekend you can demo all three without a problem. Use the search function and look back at how convoluted all these get between the mud slinging and over selling from owners of each brand etc... If you are going to spend the money it takes to buy one, come to Florida and test drive or reach out to owners of these boats on here as I am sure if you offer to bring beer and some gas money they can give you a real world test. I would certainly do that, but but I don't own one of these three.


But then what would we argue about?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

SomaliPirate said:


> But then what would we argue about?


Im sure there is a list somewhere. We aren't that one dimensional. HA!


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing (Nov 9, 2015)

I’ve fished all 3 and have friends who own them and it’s not even close Marquesa by a lot. That being said you can use each to good effect. Beavertail’s of a few years ago had many short comings such as concave decks, loosening consoles and other shortcuts taken if you know what to look for. I have heard that newer models are much better quality control and the Elite I’ve been in seemed good.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> But then what would we argue about?


Better BBQ?

Texas vs. KC vs. Memphis vs. Carolina/etc


----------



## Jasonp (Oct 27, 2015)

I own a HPX and fish quite a bit on a newer Marquesa. It’s my buddies second Marquesa so I’ve been on both iterations of the boat. For the sake of brevity I’ll keep my opinion to the newer flat transom Marquesas. The HPX is a softer ride and I think they both pole the same and draft the same. The marquesa is quieter all around, into the wind and staked out with the wind at your back. The trim tab pockets on the HPX make it sound like a tug boat when tied off to the pole. Fit and finish is the Marquesa, hands down all day. Customer service also goes to HB, if you have an issue with your HPX you’re at the mercy of the dealer. With all that being said I think you can get a HPX for $10-$15K less than a Marquesa. The new prices I don’t know first hand so take that for what it’s worth.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Better BBQ?
> 
> Texas vs. KC vs. Memphis vs. Carolina/etc


Carolina all the way.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Carolina all the way.


I feel bad you've never gotten to visit Texas.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Carolina all the way.


 Y’all forgot the best of them all... GEORGIA Q!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> Y’all forgot the best of them all... GEORGIA Q!!!


You mean genuine imitation Carolina bbq?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can we have another subsection made? Call it boat battles. We can put all the exhibit A boat vs exihibit B boat threads in it.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> You mean genuine imitation Carolina bbq?


no sir, we take the best parts of everyone and created the best Q there ever was and will be!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

tLaw1 said:


> Who has fished on these boats and knows the pros and cons.


I’ve fished from all three.

There is a Marquesa vs 18 HPX-V thread that beat that horse pretty good. Look at creekrunner’s posts.

As for the BT Vengeance I think its a different class boat due to wide flat bottom with pocket tunnel.
PRO: aircraft carrier stable, shallower draft, can run pretty shallow 
CON: rides like a flat bottom, harder to pole, slower performance


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't know how this turned into a BBQ thread but I spent the first 20-odd years of my life living in NC where my dad and I built a pit in the backyard because the neighbors didn't like a cast iron smoker in the front, then I spent about 10 years living in central TX on the outskirts of Austin, then married a woman from KC while living there for 2 years. Needless to say, I've eaten my share of BBQ.

Good eastern NC BBQ was once easy to find but it seems I'm disappointed whenever I go back home. I'm sure some poor guy on a farm outside of Goldsboro or Greenville still does it right but the commercial places are crap now. At least they still build the best boats.

My expereience in KC was limited to Gates, OK Joes, Jackstack, etc and the annual American Royal competition and in my opinion is nothing but meat cooked too fast and covered in sauce that is too thick, too sweet, too tangy, and too overwhelmng. Pappy's in St Louis is very good though.

TX is where it's at though. Smoked over post oak with salt & pepper dry rubs and maybe some light sauces for a variety of meat. not just pork.

We don't have good BBQ in FL or AL though, sorry boys.

Oh... I'll take a Marquesa with a side of elgin sausage


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd give 2 waypoints for a couple chords of post oak to run in my stainless reverse flo!! Look closely at the firebox


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 68976
> I'd give 2 waypoints for a couple chords of post oak to run in my stainless reverse flo!! Look closely at the firebox


I don't know about oak but I've got a guy with a ton of seasoned pecan. I prefer to smoke brisket over pecan myself.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't know about oak but I've got a guy with a ton of seasoned pecan. I prefer to smoke brisket over pecan myself.


Michael gave me plenty of that. There’s what was a pecan grove behind my house....


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Rick hambric said:


> Michael gave me plenty of that. There’s what was a pecan grove behind my house....


Michael was a bitch for sure. I've got friends from Point Washington down around to Lanark who got hit hard. Hope you came through OK, pecan grove notwithstanding.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Michael was a bitch for sure. I've got friends from Point Washington down around to Lanark who got hit hard. Hope you came through OK, pecan grove notwithstanding.


thanks, just minor damage. the ahole was still a cat2 when the eye passed directly over my house.


----------

